# ..



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## AladdinSane

I had my Sammy done under warranty but I'm keeping your name in the archives!


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## AladdinSane

It was one of the models covered in the original class action suit. It is a 52" 650 series. Still going strong (crosses fingers).


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## AladdinSane

Warning: you might be a geek. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope your employers are grateful for you saving them a few new screens.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## AladdinSane

Most definitely  a compliment from a fellow geek. Apologies if you thought otherwise. I never had the chance to solder so that always intrigues me. I did just talk my father-in-law out of a soldering iron so maybe I'll see what damage I can do on something noncritical. However, that would not be my Sammy! Maybe some headphone cables or the cat (joking!).
  
 USA!


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Roy Anon

Hello, I am having the same situation with Samsung UA46D7000. My warranty is expired, but anyway, I call samsung to take a look which charged me HKD 500. The guy just open the case and take a look without any testing and say, the click sound is due to the problem of the main screen and tell me nothing wrong with the power supply board.
  
 He insist that if the power supply board have problem, the screen will be on but with some kind of wrong color and it must be the main screen that generate the click sound. So he ask me to replace the main screen, which is HKD 8930 (at the time 2016 May). And it is more expensive than buying a new one.
  
 Sure I won't replace the main screen, because the samsung guy is obviously cheating me and I am going to complain to consumer council. However, I saw those cap on the power supply board have no leaking and no swell up. What do you think about it?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## darnold1965

I replaced om my caps and I still get the relay clicking noise.    Any suggestion on what I should replace next?
  
 Thank you


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## darnold1965

Hello 
  
 Thanks  for the reply.  I have a LN46A630MIF    model code LN46A630M1FXZA.  I did not test them before removing.  I just tested them now and they all seam good when I tested them with a  DVM.  Any other suggestions would be great. 
  
 PS is a BN444-00203A  Rev 1.3
  
 Thanks again


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## darnold1965

Hello again and thanks.
  
 I think I found my issue with location CM858 based on your help.  CM858 has  connectivity between + & - even with the cap removed,  Not good i believe,  I check all the solder joints around this location e with my eye piece and don't see any bad joints       It looks like I have a bad trace on the board as i can not tell where the positive side if CM858 goes  .
  
 Thanks for your help. as I believe this board is shot!


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------

